# List Of Shipping Companies



## Altius (Dec 30, 2009)

List of Shipping Companies – Shipping company names in world, shipping company owners, companies by cities, company names by country.For more shipping details please log on to the above link.http://www.altiusdirectory.com/Travel/list-of-shipping-companies.html


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Altius and welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## CenpacRounder (Jun 5, 2020)

link.Altius Directory - 

Link no good..


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I suspect the initial post was marketing. Not malicious perhaps but not specifically SN oriented. Searching their site for 'shipowners' drew a blank but 'ship owners' brought up a miscellany of corporate 'notices' none about ships.


----------

